# New job (house) pics



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Just wanted to post a few pics of the new house I started. It's about 1900 sq/ft for main floor and basement. 9 foot ceilings plus the slope. Bullnose beads for all the corners. The garage is about another 1000 sq/ft with a 12ft ceiling height. Have my work cut out for me on this one. It'll take some time to finish. Hopefully my new boxes will be here this week.

View attachment 22177


View attachment 22185


View attachment 22193


View attachment 22201


View attachment 22209


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

O the fun OTimer
Every house I am in now has a f*ckin vaulted ceiling or 3!
Started 1 yesterday and vault, Away start another tomorrow and vault and then there is another ready in a week or so and its got 2 massive vaults in it!!!:furious:
Roll on my hols as I need a brek from f*ckin vaults:thumbsup:
Yea u will get going soon with ur new toys:thumbup:


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

VANMAN said:


> O the fun OTimer
> Every house I am in now has a f*ckin vaulted ceiling or 3!
> Started 1 yesterday and vault, Away start another tomorrow and vault and then there is another ready in a week or so and its got 2 massive vaults in it!!!:furious:
> Roll on my hols as I need a brek from f*ckin vaults:thumbsup:
> Yea u will get going soon with ur new toys:thumbup:


I would say maybe you're a bit  with vaults now Van? 
Don't know why some boarders can't get even a semi straight line when boarding the vaults. It changes direction a few times which is not good for finishing even once it's textured. Any recommendations on what to use on wavy vault angles? Can only do about 8' at a time being up on a scaffold so usually just tape them and hope they stay somewhat straight.


----------



## Vega (Aug 20, 2015)

No coat sells angle tape especially for those it's like a piece of square tape on corner bead but flexible .. I chalk a line and use that angle tape ...unless you have bullnose metal in home ... Just run a duck !! Or disk what ever u use .. Chalking lines always helps


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> I would say maybe you're a bit  with vaults now Van?
> Don't know why some boarders can't get even a semi straight line when boarding the vaults. It changes direction a few times which is not good for finishing even once it's textured. Any recommendations on what to use on wavy vault angles? Can only do about 8' at a time being up on a scaffold so usually just tape them and hope they stay somewhat straight.


Over here I mostly round of the angles in a vault as usually they r to bad to even try to straighten them!
But yea no-coat is about the best for that job! Not much fun doing scaffold work all on ur own!


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for the info Vega and Van  Yeah, working alone all the time has it's drawbacks for sure. Makes texturing these big houses even tougher as well, especially doing knock down all the time  I can't even find a part-time person to hire. None of the kids here want to learn this trade. We are oil country so they all go for the big bucks working on the rigs.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> I would say maybe you're a bit  with vaults now Van?
> Don't know why some boarders can't get even a semi straight line when boarding the vaults. It changes direction a few times which is not good for finishing even once it's textured. Any recommendations on what to use on wavy vault angles? Can only do about 8' at a time being up on a scaffold so usually just tape them and hope they stay somewhat straight.


I use no-coat all the time on long runs off the scaffold [One piece ] I apply the mud then apply the no-coat and wipe down without ever getting off the scaffold ! Scaffold shuffle!!!

If it's a 25-30' ceiling And I cant shuffle that beast ..I'll go as far as I can then lightly tack a nail through the vinyl on a joist . It'll hold till i can drop down and move the scaffold. I give the off angle a good eyeball before wipe down to see if any adjustment need to be made .. 

When you work alone You can find ways to do a two man job..:yes: 

I use 10' walk planks on my scaffold too...That helps !!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Your first pic is a cathedral ceiling . Not a vault.

If Those joist are on 2' center ..Then you can't blame the boarders for not giving you a straight line!!!


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

moore said:


> Your first pic is a cathedral ceiling . Not a vault.
> 
> If Those joist are on 2' center ..Then you can't blame the boarders for not giving you a straight line!!!


 
Thanks moore, I stand corrected on the ceiling name :yes:
Appreciate the tips and will try to get some no-coat :thumbsup:

Can't blame the boarders?:wallbash: But I'm a taper, it's what I DO!! :jester::tongue:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Because it was mentioned. What is the dfferenece between a cault ceiling and a cathedral ceiling?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> Because it was mentioned. What is the dfferenece between a cault ceiling and a cathedral ceiling?


A vault is a single slope, and a cathedral is 2 slopes like you would find in a church.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> A vault is a single slope, and a cathedral is 2 slopes like you would find in a church.


so what Is this Willy ? I call it a vault. [?]


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I call these trays .. But please correct me if i'm wrong! I've spent my whole life being wrong !! It won't hurt my feelings...


----------

